# How does your gsd 'Help' you with everyday activities?



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor is 5 months and I'm just looking for ways to train him to be helpful...ie..make me more lazy...lol. Sooo, I was wondering what your dogs do everyday like fetching the remote..carrying things, and things like that.

I imagine there are some very cool things that would amaze me as well as give me training ideas.


Tazors special talents so far is breaking down boxes for recycling..usually into 3" pieces..lol. He does help collect sticks so we will be able to mow the lawn easier.. He has also been dragging the lawn mower around...(not while its running..lol). He will pick up a sock if i drop it on the way to the laundry room. He gets the kids to pick up their things by chewing them if they dont..haha.

Looking forward to your input.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Ginger is teaching the puppy stuff Ilike...she goes to the toy box, grabs a bone.takes it to him,then picks it back up and back to the toy box ; with Him following her every move.So far now when hes done he almost gets it back to the toy box until Captain Puppy kicks in and he forgets. But I bet by next week he will be putting toys back away. Hes very smart, just like his teacher Ginger


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Landscape architect
Excavator
Alteration specialist (wardrobe division)
Excersize/Fitness trainer


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie pulls the trash barrels out to the street for me on trash night.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine takes her toys out and has them all over the place so that I can clean some more she also tries to clean out the litter box..


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Leyna serves as an awesome vacuum/mop while preparing meals in the kitchen. She also makes the best napkin for my kids, cleans their face off better than they do.
Wonderful bug catcher, bird scatterer, doorbell protector, cat exerciser, and too many more to think of. Leyna tries to do it all!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> Landscape architect
> Excavator
> Alteration specialist (wardrobe division)
> Excersize/Fitness trainer


Too cute


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Danni likes to empty the trash. Except that she just empties it throughout the room. Picking out cotton balls are her favorite. She also likes cleaning the kitchen floor.

But in more seriousness, she will stand by me and be my anchor if my knees are hurting and it hurts to go from a sit to a stand. Or if I fall. This doesn't happen often, but I have noticed she'll let me grab onto her and pull myself up.

She also makes life easier for me. I've struggled with anxiety/depression my whole life and she makes it easier for me to go places. I take her just about everywhere I can, even if she has to stay in the car. She also makes me laugh. She doesn't let even my worst days keep me from smiling.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

She keeps my feet warm.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

sabledog said:


> Danni likes to empty the trash. Except that she just empties it throughout the room. Picking out cotton balls are her favorite. She also likes cleaning the kitchen floor.
> 
> But in more seriousness, she will stand by me and be my anchor if my knees are hurting and it hurts to go from a sit to a stand. Or if I fall. This doesn't happen often, but I have noticed she'll let me grab onto her and pull myself up.
> 
> She also makes life easier for me. I've struggled with anxiety/depression my whole life and she makes it easier for me to go places. I take her just about everywhere I can, even if she has to stay in the car. She also makes me laugh. She doesn't let even my worst days keep me from smiling.


That is a wonderful dog I had a nine year old 120 pound lab that mobility trained for his owner and when she passed away I took him. I understand completely about them lending a hand when you need to get up, walk, etc. I was amazed at some of the things my lab did. May your dog always keep you smiling


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby makes us smile.
She is an incentive for exercise.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine tracks more mud into the kitchen, bathroom and onto the carpet in the living room so I have plenty of housework to keep me busy 

*I take full responsibility...I could and should restrict them from the living room when they are that dirty....

Nadia now brings toys in that have been taken out. I think she is sick of the neighbor dog stealing toys like I am :blush:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

This thread has a different spin on it than what I expected. Mine don't do cool things like fetch the remote or bring me my shoes. They've enriched my life by helping me cope with my depression/anxiety (although frankly sometimes they add to it because I worry about them so much). I want to get out of bed everyday so I can be with them, feed them walk them etc. They are my rock...I honestly don't need them to do much more for me 

But it's neat that you can train dogs to do miscellaneous tasks for you. My dad had an uncle who was in the military. His GSD would bring him his shoes, his uniform and other random things for him so he could get to work every morning! neat huH?


----------



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

I love this...hugs


sabledog said:


> Danni likes to empty the trash. Except that she just empties it throughout the room. Picking out cotton balls are her favorite. She also likes cleaning the kitchen floor.
> 
> But in more seriousness, she will stand by me and be my anchor if my knees are hurting and it hurts to go from a sit to a stand. Or if I fall. This doesn't happen often, but I have noticed she'll let me grab onto her and pull myself up.
> 
> She also makes life easier for me. I've struggled with anxiety/depression my whole life and she makes it easier for me to go places. I take her just about everywhere I can, even if she has to stay in the car. She also makes me laugh. She doesn't let even my worst days keep me from smiling.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi has a few chores

If I'm in the shower, when I'm done, she has to climb in there and make sure I don't slip on the way out, (one day she'll most likely trip me and I'll break my neck)

clears all the critters from my gardens before I weed

Insists that I exercise DAILY

rids the yard of moles

After grocery shopping, insists on returning the cart with me

breaks up kitty fights

carries in the mail 

rotatills (as in her paws) my raised garden beds

mostly bed warmer and constant companion who keeps me smiling and moving


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy is the general foreman she has I have said in another thread supervisor definitely management. Luckydog is the mover of toys so they dont get bored. Both are chief tasters for anythging you might needtasted or gotten off the floor. They are both the ulimate in room decoration w/ fur (Daisy) drool marks(Lucky). Lucky is the best shotgunrider Ive ever had.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko helps me pull stubborn weeds and keeps the grass from getting too long along the garden fence. He's also got some project going on around our pond, I think he's working on keeping the cat tails from getting out of control.

He hasn't quite gotten the hang of stacking firewood. He's more of an un-stacker.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono likes to eat the birdfood off the floor so I don't have to vacuum it up as often.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

>>> when the mailman comes our dog goes down the driveway
and sits beside the mail truck/jeep. the mailman
hands him the mail and he brings it to us.

>>> if my neighboris out he goes back to the truck and gets her mail and bringsit to her. my dog carries things for us.

>>> i can give him something to take to the neighbors and the neighbors
can call him to them and give him something to bring to us.

>>>> "go to" ( insert name or place ).

>>>> if we're out walking and i drop something he'll pick it up.
__________________________________________________________

>>> you could teach your to bring you your shoes, sneakers,
lighter, wallet, keys, clothing.

>>> take a small bag of trash and drop it next to the can.

>>> carry a peice of laundry to the washer (with you).

get creative and you'll come up with some things.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

My 14-year-old is amazingly intuitive. I post a lot about the younger dog, Rey, because she's such a challenge right now, but I don't take my old boy, Buddy, for granted. Rey is still learning to "ask" for things but Buddy knows exactly how to, and today he actually nudged me and went to the door. But not for himself. We went outside, he just stood there and guarded Rey while she poohed, then went back up the steps to the door and waited for us. HE is the one who told me that I needed to take her out. 

When I realized what he'd done, I was pretty impressed that he still doesn't miss a thing!


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

llombardo said:


> That is a wonderful dog I had a nine year old 120 pound lab that mobility trained for his owner and when she passed away I took him. I understand completely about them lending a hand when you need to get up, walk, etc. I was amazed at some of the things my lab did. May your dog always keep you smiling


Just saw this. Thanks so much. Don't you love dogs? They really are amazing aren't they?


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Zoeys momma said:


> I love this...hugs


Thanks 

She's my rock. I'm pretty sure she's far more stable than I'll ever be, lol


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> >>> when the mailman comes our dog goes down the driveway
> and sits beside the mail truck/jeep. the mailman
> hands him the mail and he brings it to us.
> 
> ...


That's pretty nifty! I can pretty much only get Titan to carry his toy inside when we are done playing.

Silly question, how did you train him to pick things up? Titan won't really do it unless we are playing with it..

This thread is awesome.. I love reading what fun things your guys' pups do for you! gives me ideas for my 2


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

*Marriage counselor*

Wendy does a great job of deflecting my Hubbies angst away from me and my son. She is on HIGH all the time, and he is always pointing out how "BAD" she is; she is just an 8 month old GSD after all; so he misses the other stuff my son and I do that used to drive him nuts... like leaving the hall light on and not taking the toilet paper inner roll and throwing it away.... ;-D


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> This thread has a different spin on it than what I expected. Mine don't do cool things like fetch the remote or bring me my shoes. They've enriched my life by helping me cope with my depression/anxiety (although frankly sometimes they add to it because I worry about them so much). I want to get out of bed everyday so I can be with them, feed them walk them etc. They are my rock...I honestly don't need them to do much more for me


Thanks for this post! I acquired my Kayla during my ugly divorce back in '02 - and she made my life have at least a little sunshine in it. She forced me out to hike, walk and explore - kept the kids busy while I dealt with the Drama. I loved the way she would put her head on my lap and sigh when I was feeling overwhelmed. I honestly think she is the reason I no longer need Zoloft. God rest her loving soul!

She also intimidated dates... I would meet guys at the park or outdoor festivals... she came as a fully trained shutzhund from a rescue, major bonus. I met a lot of really nice men (cops, firemen, marines) going to the training center while I learned how to command my dog effectively....

I got divorced - but was never really lonely!


----------



## koimr (Jan 11, 2012)

Cat herder (isn't there a saying about the futility of herding cats? Certainly keeps my girl busy all day as I have three cats and she loves it)

Bathroom attendant (heaven forbid I need to use the facilities and close the door, apparently she is more vigilant than I am that a ninja could descend from the shower curtain at any time and attack me)

Floor cleaner (no other way I can explain how in mid-gulp from her water bowl she will up and walk away and just let it all gush out)

Bird-keeper-outer-in-yard (She's obviously played "Angry Birds" and sides with the pigs... those delicious pigs and their bacon, can't blame her)

Foot warmer (no explanation needed if you have a GSD)

Vacuum cleaner tester (from the movie "Apocalypse Now"... "the hair... the hair...")

Walmart Greeter (replace "Walmart" with "neighbourhood" and "Greeter" with "omg I HAVE TO HAVE TO HAVE TO see that dog that's over there please please PLEASE let me go see!")

Cuddle bunny


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

House guards. Just try and get near my house without me knowing. The worlds best sniper/wet-works team would be stymied by these mutts. I sleep like a log.

Pre-cleaning cycle for dishes. I'm still in the 1950s in terms of kitchen appliances and as such do not have a dishwasher. I'm on septic as well so bit bits of food are a pain, stinky in the garbage and can't go in the drain. So the mutts perform a valuable service in eliminating them.

Entertainment. Oh how I laugh at the dogs, a goofy German and a headstrong Malinois makes for some great giggles. Training is fun too.

Heaters. When it's cold they keep me warm and toasty. Get both under the goosedown comforter with me on a cold night and the room can go as low as the high 40s and I'm still snug.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i bought a wallet from the thrift store ($1.00). to get him
intersted in the wallet i rubber banded a biscuit to it.
as we were walking i would show him the wallet.
sometimes i would say "Loki, you want this", "look, look", "here boy", etc.
i would shake the wallet in his direction. then i would take a step
or two and drop the wallet. my dog was going for the biscuit. then
i would say "bring it here". if he didn't bring me the wallet i would
walk him to it, pick the wallet up and hand it to him. he would take
it. then i walked a couple of steps and i would take the wallet
from him. i walked a couple steps after giving him the wallet
because i wanted him to hold the wallet and bring it to me.
i use do it a lot during a walk. finally he reached the point
where i could drop his leash, wallet, keys, news paper (rolled
with a rubber band around it). attaching a biscuit to things
is how i taught him "find it". at some point i stopped attaching
a biscuit to things when i dropped them or when i played "find it".



wyoung2153 said:


> >>>> Silly question, how did you train him to pick things up?<<<<
> 
> Titan won't really do it unless we are playing with it..


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca doesn't help around the house, except alerting us to "intruders". Her previous owners said she would retrieve the paper from outside for them but she wouldn't do it for me. I guess I could re-train it but our paper generally is delivered to the door directly so it's not necessary.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy will carry empty laundry baskets upstairs for me. He helps gather sticks outside for the firepit & brings me a towel when I get out of the shower.

I say "help me" and he knows to hold/carry/bring


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Only thing I could not train my girl to do is bring me a beer, she always brought bacon, ham, turkey, even eggs out of the refrig.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I am enjoying reading this thread. I love the dog that retrieved food from the fridge!

When I drop clothes on the way to the laundry, I send Renji to pick them up. If I drop something and it's a bad day to bend down, I ask him to pick them up and hand them to me. He's gotten me my phone, the remote, picked up things and thrown them out, he likes the services tasks.

Renji has prevented a break-in once and, in general, makes it very clear that there is an "angry dog" on premesis so any delivery people or passersby will scratch my house off any potential hit lists.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's a super good one.



Courtney said:


> My boy will carry empty laundry baskets upstairs for me. He helps gather sticks outside for the firepit &
> 
> >>>> brings me a towel when I get out of the shower.<<<<
> 
> I say "help me" and he knows to hold/carry/bring


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny alerts me to anyone who comes near the house
He picks up anything I drop and gives it to me.
He finds my keys
opens the fridge
helps me with depression
keeps me active
because of him I have made new friends on the forum too

He also vaccums and mops,
polices the cats . We do not let the cats out because our street is busy but a few days ago the big fat 20 pound one somehow got out and when Benny and I went out for our walk he saw her sunning on the driveway. Benny tried picking her up, and then rolling her back up the driveway 

He just makes my life better


----------



## p.phillips (Mar 21, 2012)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> Only thing I could not train my girl to do is bring me a beer, she always brought bacon, ham, turkey, even eggs out of the refrig.


I've heard it has something to do with the glass bottles. I've seen dogs that will grab cans, plastic bottles, etc. Pretty much anything but glass. Maybe this is why your's won't?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meika helps corral my very stupid Golden mix mutt of
adog that likes to run down the bluff. She herds her back up for me. She also locates my tortoise in the yard and the kitten that likes to hide in the garage. 
Hence why I think she would be great at real herding. 

She sucks as a snuggle pet or any affection. Good work dog.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Sibi picks stuff up for me when I drop them-like this morning she pu my hair clamp-(even after I was trying to pinch her nose with it)--She also fetches my slippers and pillow for me as soon I sit down for the evening--She used to fetch the paper for dad-but that didn't work out--but once a week she still gets it for me...But, I agree about the beer--she just won't put her mouth on that can!! I try to get her throw away the cans for me but she won't budge..Thanks for this tread--I really needed to see the good things about her right now...Jan


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> that's a super good one.


Ha Ha Rusty says you can steal that trick for Loki!

Mine will also help me find poop spots in the yard for pick up LOL


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Minna is very helpful, she'll
- pick-up towels, blankets, toys, sticks, etc. and bring them to me.
- make sure I am safe in the bathroom
- dry the tub (with her tongue) after I finish showering
- help with home projects: she even helped peel wallpaper the other day
- carry things to someone else - yesterday she carried a squirt bottle to my mom, sort of (need to work on it a bit more)
- change the landscape frequently -- new holes, new sticks, etc.
- wake me up in the morning, even on weekends. ;-)
- become an extra-warm blanket in the morning when I won't get out of bed (phase two of being an alarm clock)
- ensure daily exercise and amusement


She's a more than useful dog.....definitely need to make her a little more useful in the 'chores' area of life.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i bought a wallet from the thrift store ($1.00). to get him
> intersted in the wallet i rubber banded a biscuit to it.
> as we were walking i would show him the wallet.
> sometimes i would say "Loki, you want this", "look, look", "here boy", etc.
> ...


 
To add, if your dog is clicker trained you can use the _shaping_ method to train them to grab/hold something and then to pick that item up from the floor. That's what I did with Minna -- started from a very basic point of just getting her to look at the towel and eventually (in about 10 minutes) built this to the point where she was picking the towel up from the floor and handing it to me. I used the same sort of method with her grabbing/holding items -- except that she already knew 'grab it' from when I play fetch/ball with her, so I just attached the same word to other things I was holding.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda:
Gets me drinks (even though they end up shaken up)
Opens the doors
Serves as my alarm clock
Keeps other dogs from begging
Takes care of puppies and kittens when I house/petsit
Kills bugs
Opens the refrigerator
Helps me choose food
Turns on the shower for me
Carries things for me when walking
And much more


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

Many of the previous things mentioned along with closing drawers, cupboards and the dishwasher. Just gotta be careful when you open the kitchen drawers. If she's close she'll slam them closed with your hand and fingers still in it.


----------

